# Coke  Swastika watch fob.



## LisaTammy (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,  Made before WWII and Hilter making the swastika a symbol of fear, this watch fob still gives me a bad feeling.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 8, 2014)

That would go swell with my German coin collection. [] Sadly I barely missed out once on getting a coin with none-other than a few Swastikas. German stuff-- Nazi or otherwise-- always interests me.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 8, 2014)

Fantastic fob, I'd bet it is worth some decent cash. Personally, the swastika evokes a sense of enigmatic power, but has never bothered me. I bought a sleeper WW2 swastika flag for a buck back in 6th grade, and had it hanging in my room for a month or two, at which point the parents told me to take it down and sell it on eBay, lol.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 9, 2014)

Better than what my mom would have done with it. She thinks the symbol embodies Evil. But the horizontal version means peace, yes?


----------



## glass man (Aug 15, 2014)

Your watch fob lists for $185 in my 2001 copy of Petretti's  coke guide...since this is 2001 ED.I would guess the price has gone up on them..considered a great source for coke items.It is from the 20's and before HITLER got a hold of it the swastika stood for good luck! I also HATE anything connected with HITLER..MY DAD fought the NAZI'S all the way from AFRICA TO MUNICH GERMANY..DAD did have  little help though!![]  JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it was a Hitler time period but before the WWII. Maybe it was made for the 36 Olympics when Hitler, the US and Coke were still "friendly". [8|]Any other info on it?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Better than what my mom would have done with it. She thinks the symbol embodies Evil. But the horizontal version means peace, yes?


That would have to be looked at in several ways, political, economic and practical. Politically the US and Coke would still be neutral. Economically, Coke would still be wanting to sell the product. Practicably, the fob would still have to fit right in a vest or coat pocket correctly. Another thing to be considered is that the Olympics are determined years in advance and souvenirs created in advance also.The diagonal thing started about 1933 so it all kind of fits time wise.I'm just thinking out loud.When did Coke start internationally?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Whatever it is, it's pretty cool. But would make some people shiver whenever they drink Coke and think of it.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 15, 2014)

Jamie, It is men like your father that have given us our freedoms today. I am so glad that he was there to fight for what was right.  By the way, the fob is not mine, I just saw it on the internet and posted it.   I have no other info on it. It shocked me so much when I saw it, i was wondering how Coke got involved in something that would be so detrimental to their sales.Lisa


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

Collecting it as a part of history is fine, collecting it for what it came to stand for is another. I guess that's a matter of opinion though. There is a WWII museum in Mass that displays all countries artifacts as just a part of history and not as a political statement. I think that's how it needs to be thought of now. Not as right or wrong, just as a remembrance to the millions that died. Anyone can look at the atrocities that have taken place in history (and there have been thousands) but not everyone can justify them. Slavery, the Indian wars, religious persecution  etc. etc and the killings that went with it in just the short life of this county are all a part of us  It has been, is and will continue to be a part of human nature. Sucks, don't it?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> There is a WWII museum in Mass that displays all countries artifacts as just a part of history and not as a political statement. I think that's how it needs to be thought of now. Not as right or wrong, just as a remembrance to the millions that died.


 *High-paw*


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 25, 2014)

the gammadion cross go's back in history for thousands of years,and has been a symbol for good and for a will used in this country as a good luck charm . it wasn't until the Nazi party used it for there symbol for the Aryan race in the 1920s that it became a symbol with bad connotations.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2014)

Aryans aren't even white... They have much more to do with India than Germany... That's what I never understood.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 26, 2014)

yea at the time the Germans were into stealing anybody's identity having nun of there own and low self esteem .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

Germany had also come out of a terrible time  as they were completely ruined after the first World War, and had so many things imposed on them they needed something to grasp. Hitler came along, the perfect man to look to. Or so they thought. Really, it was inevitable something would eventually happen.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Many many years before Hitler was even known Jews were propagandized in books, school teachings, and other types of media of the area, as an inferior race.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

Bert, they targeted Jews because Jews were so successful in all they did. But according to one movie that is heavily correct historically (Schindler's List,) they let it be known that Jews were instrumental in building up parts of Germany, until they erased that from their history books one day with a speech. They were well together, but when Hitler had things enforced...


----------



## reach44 (Aug 26, 2014)

I like that.  Pretty old and pretty neat.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 28, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Bert, they targeted Jews because Jews were so successful in all they did.



 No, that is propaganda. Zionist German Jews sold-out Germany, their protector and advocate while the Russians were expelling Jews and Communist Jew agitators in the late 1800s and early 1900s. In 1916, Germany had effectively won the war, and offered very generous peace terms to Great Britain. The Zionists didn't like this idea because they couldn't profit from it, and collaborated with fellow international Zionists to force the USA into WW1 on the side of the Allies in return for being promised Palestine as a homeland for international Jewry by Great Britain in payment for the efforts expended convincing President Wilson (who had previously promised the country that he would keep the nation out of the war) to send many thousands of young men to die so that the Jews could get someone else's country. This great treachery was known as the Balfour Declaration, and contributed quite understandably (though not justifiably) to anti-Jewish sentiment in Germany. The immensely powerful Jewish lobby has effectively rewritten history and replaced facts with propaganda in our history books. Horrible and unspeakable evils were visited upon countless innocent Jews, that can't be denied, but to make the wholesale claim that all Jews (Zionists in particular) were utterly blameless victims of a psychopathic and irrational Nazi Germany is intellectual dishonesty at its finest. A core belief in Judaism is that a Jew is inherently and unequivocally superior in every possible respect to all non-Jews (Goyim). Enslavement, robbery, brainwashing, swindling, rape and murder of non-Jews was perfectly acceptable to many, as only Jews could be considered humans. The rest of us are merely beasts of burden. Indeed, many southern slave markets/auctions were controlled by Jews, to the extent that the one day per week they were closed was Saturday, not Sunday as would be expected if Christians controlled the scene. Go check out the Talmud if you are skeptical that "God's Chosen People" actually view the rest of us with disdain. It's abhorrent.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2014)

You're saying that several years of studies in school, including an A.P. (Advanced Placement, aka college-level) text-book for World History plus what I've studied outside of school is wrong?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 28, 2014)

No, He is saying that all doesn't seem to be correct regarding Nazi and Jewish history, as in all of mens endeavors their is more than one point of view. While I am not approving of the Nazi party and what was done to not only Jewish people but many others too, their is room for other points of reality. One cannot blindly follow one path and think that all reasoning comes from that path with no reality from another view. .....as a wise man once said, all things are not readily apparent...........


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 28, 2014)

Something like that spirit bear. I know that it sounds tinfoil-hatty, but I too have been through years of quality private and university education and you will never hear about this stuff from any mainstream sources. You have to have your head screwed-on straight and dig around for the unpleasant truths.  Here's a page from a 1929 book in my collection detailing the goings-on in the new Soviet Union (at the time, they actually idolized the industrial might of America, but I digress). The page demonstrates the way Jews of the time viewed the rest of us quite succinctly, and the most important admission is that their sense of existential superiority to the Goyim is a major cause of Anti-Semitism. You won't find that sort of honesty anywhere in modern publications. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And why bring this up? Am I a Nazi or Anti-Semite? Hell no (I'm actually descended from Russian Jews myself), but I bet some idiots out there would try to make the case. Facts are facts, even if unpleasant, and the statement that Germans went after Jews because they were jealous is exceptionally misguided. I value reality over convenient lies and over-spun propaganda, and if you honestly believe that a group of people, which has been persecuted and kicked-out of dozens of countries for many centuries is an utterly blameless victim rather than possibly bearing some small level of responsibility for the ill-will they've received, then you need to meditate on the definition of "common sense".


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmm. It warrants me to do more research. It also warrants me to rewrite something. Thankfully, the main part of it isn't in need of revision. But, it'll provide what will likely be controversial but fascinating information to my readers.


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 28, 2014)

Remember, as Andy said, that there are always many sides to a story to be weighed and judged. The mainstream historical narratives promoted through the educational system and mainstream media are specifically engineered, with glaring omissions or a hyper-focus on whatever topics are deemed dangerous or in support of the current power-structure of the United States and world. Do they teach that President Roosevelt knew that Pearl Harbor was going to be attacked days beforehand, but let it happen? Do they teach that The Federal Reserve is actually a privately-held institution which creates money out of noting and then loans it at interest to the Government, thus perpetuating the debt-slavery of the nation? Do they teach that Israeli operatives, in what is now known as "The Lavon Affair" bombed US targets in Egypt in the 50s, in an attempt to frame the Egyptians and sucker the USA into a war against Egypt, which would have greatly benefited Israel?  Probably not.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2014)

Write a book on this?


----------



## bobble (Aug 30, 2014)

I,ll have to side with Mr.Bear here.You really think the end of WWI,the Treaty of Versailles, or the great depression didn't help set up a nation to be led astray?


----------

